# TV to TV



## johnnyg (8 Nov 2006)

Hi, I'm looking for the name of a box that allows you transfer what your watching on one tv to another tv in another room. we are getting sky installed and on the letter they have this, i think they call it red eye but it costs 85 euros. was wondering if any one knows where to get something similar and what would it cost???

Thanks, J


----------



## CCOVICH (8 Nov 2006)

A digisender or similar. Argos certainly have them.


----------



## PadraigL (11 Nov 2006)

Check thursday 16th specials from aldi. The digisenders are €39.99
http://ireland.aldi.com/


----------



## pnh (11 Nov 2006)

they also have these in Maplins-bought one some years ago and it works for relaying picture to another TV -but very hit and miss for changing channels remotely-also Microwave Ovens interfere with them-even my next door neighbours


----------



## onekeano (11 Nov 2006)

PadraigL said:


> Check thursday 16th specials from aldi. The digisenders are €39.99
> http://ireland.aldi.com/



Are these only for watching the SAME program in a different room?

I'm with NTL and the reception in one room on a few channels seems very weak - any suggestions as to hope I could boost it?

Roy


----------



## pansyflower (11 Nov 2006)

Is there anything that allows viewing different SKY channels in different rooms?
[and yes I know about SKY+]


----------



## tosullivan (11 Nov 2006)

pansyflower said:


> Is there anything that allows viewing different SKY channels in different rooms?
> [and yes I know about SKY+]


no...just sky+

I got the Digisender from Argos a few years ago and they work great


----------



## ClubMan (12 Nov 2006)

_Aldi _are doing  on 16th November.


----------



## Macer (13 Nov 2006)

The signal senders and the red eyes are two different items which do different jobs.
The signal sender will "beam" the signal from your video/TV to a TV set in another room.
The red eye is used where your house is wired for TV in the second room and it allows you to change the sky box using the sky remote from this second location.
The red eye does not provide a signal.
They do however work perfectly and save me countless trips up & down the stairs to change the channel on the sky box.


----------



## sulo (13 Nov 2006)

ClubMan said:


> _Aldi _are doing  on 16th November.


 
Never heard of these, but would be interested if it would work in my situation:

We have NTL Cable standard channels downstairs, 
Upstairs we have small Portable TV, with the standard RTE/1/3 and TV3 (with aid of aerial!)

If we purchased this item (being sold by ALDI), would we be able to watch all the NTL cable channels we have on downstairs TV?!

This may sound like another silly question, but hear me out!

If you answer yes to the above?  How does it work, i.e would the TV have to be on downstairs for it to work upstairs?!


----------



## pnh (13 Nov 2006)

sulo said:


> Never heard of these, but would be interested if it would work in my situation:
> 
> We have NTL Cable standard channels downstairs,
> Upstairs we have small Portable TV, with the standard RTE/1/3 and TV3 (with aid of aerial!)
> ...


Yes they will transmit the signal wirelessly to another TV-U might like to read about this model-which is the one I have [broken link removed]
They all work the same way-Transmitter into main setup via Scart and receiver into next TV-U would then access channels on AV channel on that TV.


----------



## tallpaul (13 Nov 2006)

pansyflower said:


> Is there anything that allows viewing different SKY channels in different rooms?
> [and yes I know about SKY+]


 
Technically, it is not Sky+ that allows this, it is a subscription to Sky Multiroom. Basically you get a second Sky Box (be it vanilla version or Sky+) and a second multiroom subsription. This costs €15 per month and you can watch whatever you like independently.


----------



## TarfHead (13 Nov 2006)

sulo said:


> If we purchased this item (being sold by ALDI), would we be able to watch all the NTL cable channels we have on downstairs TV?!


 
AFAIK, no. These units connect to a SCART OUT socket on your TV to can only transmit whatever is being 'shown' on that TV.



sulo said:


> If you answer yes to the above? How does it work, i.e would the TV have to be on downstairs for it to work upstairs?!


 
I don't know, but would guess NO.
My knowledge of these is based on a set bought in LIDL about 2 years ago. I gave up on using them cos the reception was poor.


----------



## Macer (13 Nov 2006)

Most versions connect to your video recorder and transmit whatever station is select on the video therefore you can select one station on your video and watch this on the second TV while watching a different channel on the main TV.
Don't expect the reception to be great, I paid €85 for a set and it was poor reception. It's a second alternative to have the TV's wired directly to each other.


----------



## Guest127 (13 Nov 2006)

can you not run two cables down to the telly . feed the sky (or ntl) into a two way splitter box. feed one cable into the telly/video/cd player/ feed the other cable into a different splitter box in the attic. feed all the other tvs in the house from this box? I dont have sky but this is the set up I have with normal aerials and you can watch any channel in any room at any time. picture depends on channel. ( bbc 1 not great at present but thats because they refuse to up the analogue signal from norn iron)


----------



## tomred1 (14 Nov 2006)

Does the 2 tv's have to be on for it to work i.e does downstairs have to be on so that you can watch upstairs?


----------



## Guest127 (14 Nov 2006)

tomred1: you can watch any telly at any time in any room independent of ther others. doesnt matter if they are on or off. I slightly mis- stated how my set up is arranged. one cable in from aerial. straight down to video. out of video and into a two way splitter box. one of the out channels to the telly nearby. the other cable back up to the attic where it goes into a 6 way splitter box. out of this to the various rooms. and by doing it this way you can also watch the video in any of the rooms too. ie the video is feeding the box in the attic and this turn is feeding the rest of the house. if you cant get a 6 way splitter any more ( only see 4 ways ones in the last  argos catalogue)you can always take one lead out and split two ways to different bedrooms with a slight loss of quality.


----------



## johnnyg (16 Nov 2006)

i got one in maddens for 75 euro's, its a one for all brand called "Magic eye", its brilliant, it allows us change the sky channels aswell from the second room, so need to be in or out of the 2 rooms and the reception is brilliant, wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## pator (16 Nov 2006)

johnnyg said:


> Hi, I'm looking for the name of a box that allows you transfer what your watching on one tv to another tv in another room. we are getting sky installed and on the letter they have this, i think they call it red eye but it costs 85 euros. was wondering if any one knows where to get something similar and what would it cost???
> 
> Thanks, J


 
I would go for the red eye for Sky.  You just need to have a TV point in the second room.  The red eye then feeds back to the decorder box (sat reciever) through the cable if you want to change channel.  AFAIK if you have one decoder box then no matter what gizmo's you have you can only recive one channel at a time - ie same channel on all tv's. 

If you you want to watch different channels in different rooms need a multiroon subscription - ie a second decoder

€85 is prob no that bad if it includes installation - think the eyes are 34 -40 in argos but not sure.  

Use to have red eye in different house (with other people paying bill!) 

The digital senders are fine, now have one for Chorus I don't know if NTL is differnet but apparently the way chorus is set up can't split the signal so no option to use the eye like with sky.  The digi sender sends a radio signal from tv to tv.  Works perfect - but it is a radio signal so if you hit off the telly stand/bracket you may interfere with the signal (eg hoveering) so may need to adjust the odd time.  Other than that signal same on both tvs. 

It plugs into the back of the chorus box/decoder no don't need to have both tellys on. The receiver plugs (scart) into second tv, this has to be visible for remote to work so if second tv on wall have to fix receiver box beside/underneath it 

It also has a little attachment that allow change channel from second tv. 

Got ours in Argos about €75.

For sky though reckon the eye is much easier, unless its a big problem to get aerial cable to the second tv.

PHEW - I am long winded


----------



## pator (16 Nov 2006)

sorry posted twice by mistake not sure how to delete


----------

